# Yes you can Machine Knit a Hand Knit Pattern!!!



## Ceciliaknits (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes, you can but you have to study the HK pattern as it is written and then apply MK principles to it. I hope you will join me on this journey of knitting a pattern from Vogue Knitting Magazine, Fall 2017. The garment I am working on is the Turtle Neck Poncho pictured on page 61 with pattern directions on page 93. It is designed by Cathy Payson and it is a beauty.

I'm going to include the steps I go through to get ready to MK knit a hand knit pattern. I'm sure many of you forum knitters have done this but I'm hoping to help beginners with this discussion. I invite your comments and hope you too will join in.

The first thing I look for is a schematic of the garment. If one is not present, as in this poncho pattern, then I use the stitch and row gauge provided to draw out the schematic. In the case of this poncho it is simply a rectangle and the dimensions are provided under the Knitted Measurements. So I then draw my own schematic. In this case the dimensions are 35" wide by 22" long. However after reading the pattern (a very important step) the actual pattern part of the rectangle is 31" with 2 " ribbed borders on each side.

The next thing I evaluate is the type of yarn used. In this case it is a worsted weight #4. You probably also could use a DK weight depending on the gauge you achieve. The picture of the garment shows flowing, unstructured fabric. The HK directions list the stitch and row gauge achieved with a size 8 needle and it is measured over the basket weave pattern stitch used. This is important information as you will want to measure your MK gauge over the pattern you determine to use. So here you can decide whether you want to replicate the pattern shown or create your own. Remember that when Machine knitting another principle is that you are always looking at the purl side of the work as you knit. In my case, on the first swatch above I almost replicated the pattern stitch but I left out relatching row 4 & 8 as I felt that would be pretty tedious. I still felt the result of leaving rows 4 and 8 as purl gave enough basket weave design for me. However I knitted the second swatch using a tuck stitch deign which was even simpler and I liked just as well. I'm still deciding on this and a lot will depend on which yarn I will choose to proceed with.

The next principle of MK you have to address is that you have a limited number of needles on your machine, In my case 150 needles on my mid gauge Silver Reed. I want to knit each rectangle in one piece therefore my gauge must be between 4.5 - 4.8 stitches to the inch. I also have determined that my neck is way too short for a turtle neck so after I get the yarn I want to use I will re-draft the neck to possibly a split neck design with a short stand up collar.

This is how far I have come in my analysis. I hope you will join me in this journey. We can share progress and have the accomplishment of a beautiful garment. I look forward to your comments and sincerely hope New Machine Knitters will join in this journey. Thanks for listening and let me know if you have comments. I hope I haven't driven you all crazy I really love my knitting and sincerely want to share my love of this craft. Happy Knitting to you all.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Now, I *must* get my machine out of storage.


----------



## Ceciliaknits (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you for your comments and I do hope you will join me. It has been pointed out, however, that not everyone may be able to find or obtain the current Vogue Knitting Magazine issue. I apologize if this is a problem. I am not a professional or expert at this so I hope I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Not sure why you need to do up a schematic as you can work out the measurements from the gauging alone. Have only ever used HK patterns on my LK150 which I was advised to do.

Sometimes it's better to adapt the pattern to suit the knitter as not every hand knit stitch can be duplicated on a knitter easily e.g. Slip 1, k2, PSSO. and when I knitted the garment I just k2 tog instead.


----------



## Ceciliaknits (Jun 10, 2017)

I do a schematic to use as a visual reference. Also I keep all my notes together and the schematic reminds me of what the project was. I appreciate your comments and agree with you that many hand knit stitches can be quite difficult and time consuming on the machine. I also find hand knit magazines very inspirational. Thanks for your comments I appreciate feed back from fellow machine knitters.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

An excellent project :sm24: Good luck, and I look forward to hearing how you progress


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Your explanation is very good, I hope it inspires more machine knitters to have a go at adapting hand knit patterns.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It,s easy to machine knit a handknit pattern, but if you have decreases or increases along the row you must take off on waste yarn and rehang


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Ceciliaknits. I am still only learning my machine and having a lot of fun with it. I was looking at a hand knit pattern today, wondering how I would convert it to MK, so I look forward to reading your future posts. I don't have access to the pattern your discussing, but your explanation is clear enough for my imagination to fill in the gaps. Thank you!


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have machine knitted a HK design but now hoped to make a jumper from the Sublime first Elodie book. It is design one, although all designs come up with the same tension. However the patterns says the tension will be 22st and 28 rows to 10 cms, BUT my tension square worked at T8 on my HK160 is 24stitches and 34 rows which to my mind is way off and would not lend itself to re-jigging at all. Anyone any thoughts please?


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Done it often


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you like the feel (hand) of your tension swatch? Did you knit another swatch at a slightly tighter tension to check? The mast tension can be tightened and can make a surprising difference in row/stitch count. 
The numbers of rows and stitches in the pattern can be re-calculated using your gauge swatch.


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes thanks. I will tighten the mast tension although the feel of the swatch is good


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

This is just what I am looking for or, wishing I could do such things. I am a beginner and can not find projects I would like to do or try to do. after all it's only yarn not like building a house or something. I hope you will post your progress and hope I can find the book since we are in a remote area and cannot find things that would be normal in the real world. Maybe on Amazon


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

This is a worthy thing to teach machine knitters. I wonder if choosing a pattern online that everyone can access might help. I wonder how many have access to the pattern you are referring to?


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I've got to get this magazine 'cause I'd like to learn the process of figuring out how to do this. Thanks!


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

I get lost on Ravelry, looking at all the beautiful hand knit patterns there. I have loads of them bookmarked to contemplate how to create them on the machine. There are, of course, stitch types and complex construction in some hand knit garments that would just be insane to try to recreate on the machine, but there are many, many that with a little ingenuity and compromise here and there, could be emulated on the machine.

Here's one I am looking at: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/la-femme-belle

This would be easy, but not in raglan for me: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trafori-in-verde

I'm a little stuck on how to manage the gathers and the row of stitches above them on this one: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-english-bay-sweater-2


----------



## ayerscreek (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you so much for starting this thread! I'm new to machine knitting but have been hand knitting since the time I could hold needles in my hands. I'll be anxiously following your steps in converting hand knit patterns since this is one of the things I will no doubt be doing with my machine. 

Will you next decide how much yarn you need? I think I read an easy way was something like weighing your swatch, adding up the measurements in the schematic, dividing to get a ratio, and then using that ratio in calculating how much yarn is required, something like that.

Have you seen the book by Tricia Edwards, Translating Hand Knit to Machine Knit? It's only 55 pages and can't decide if it's worth the $20.00.


----------



## Sharonll (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for this. I have that issue of and will follow along.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> This is a worthy thing to teach machine knitters. I wonder if choosing a pattern online that everyone can access might help.


I was taught this as part on my knitting machine classes on the purchase of my first LK150 knitter.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

lindalou6 said:


> I have machine knitted a HK design but now hoped to make a jumper from the Sublime first Elodie book. It is design one, although all designs come up with the same tension. However the patterns says the tension will be 22st and 28 rows to 10 cms, BUT my tension square worked at T8 on my HK160 is 24stitches and 34 rows which to my mind is way off and would not lend itself to re-jigging at all. Anyone any thoughts please?


e.g. Cast on 100 stitches using your numbers.

100 / 22 x 24 = 109.09 or 109 stitches to cast on.

e.g. Knit 100 rows using your numbers.

100 / 28 x 34 = 121.428 or 121 rows though 122 would be better.

Better to go up one row or stitch more than one less.

Gets more complicated for inc. and dec. but I won't go there.


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Alan, just off to do some sums, and if all else fails there's always the knitting needles.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

lindalou6 said:


> ...... and if all else fails there's always the knitting needles.


NOOOoooooo!!! Persevere, you'll be glad you did  Just keep it simple to start, it'll 'click' and there'll be no looking back!
And there will always be patterns you'll prefer to hand knit so you lose nothing.


----------



## Silkweaver (Oct 12, 2017)

I purchased that magazine. There are so many sweaters I would like to make including the basketweave poncho you are writing about. 
I have a garter carriage so that poncho should be fairly easy. 
I won't be able to start until the 10th of November so I'll have to play catchup.


----------



## Silkweaver (Oct 12, 2017)

I would start bottom up. When you get to the point where you want the gathers, start moving stitches to center doubling the area where you want the gathers and moving the rest to fill empty needles. 
You can latch hook a braid across the gathers.


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

HI All, thanks for your advice about my plan for the Elodie jumper on my HK 160. The good news is that I have managed to get the correct stitch tension and only a little out with the row tension so I have just finished the back and I am halfway through the front. Will need to buy more yarn though sadly, will post a pic when its done.


----------



## flowerp (Sep 7, 2011)

Perfect timing for this challenge. This is my first try!!!! I purchased this beautiful hand knit book "Dimensional tuck knitting" from amazon. Here's my plan!
I have Dak 8 complete
brother 270 knitting machine
Hand manipulated stitches for machine knitters book (Susan Guagliumi)
Dimensional Tuck Knitting book (Tracy Purtscher)

Even though you can type in hand knit patterns in dak, I'm setting this up as a machine knit.
I will knit it interactively with dak8. I finished the pattern this morning, it's one piece.
Susan Gualliumi's book refers to these stiches as lifted stitches it was a big help in understanding the stitches from a machine knitting perspective,

Thanks for this challenge.

Flowerp


----------



## Silkweaver (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm jealous I can't start mine until the 10th. I look forward to your progress and completed Sweater, it's beautiful. What yarn and color are you making it?


----------



## flowerp (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks. not sure which yarn yet. i'm looking through my stash.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

flowerp said:


> Perfect timing for this challenge. This is my first try!!!! I purchased this beautiful hand knit book "Dimensional tuck knitting" from amazon. Here's my plan!
> I have Dak 8 complete
> brother 270 knitting machine
> Hand manipulated stitches for machine knitters book (Susan Guagliumi)
> ...


Lovely sweater :sm02:


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

flowerp said:


> Perfect timing for this challenge. This is my first try!!!! I purchased this beautiful hand knit book "Dimensional tuck knitting" from amazon. Here's my plan!
> I have Dak 8 complete
> brother 270 knitting machine
> Hand manipulated stitches for machine knitters book (Susan Guagliumi)
> ...


Just be a little cautious if you're going to do lace manually. When transferring a stitch you need to know if that stitch goes in front or behind the one you're moving it to. If I'm not sure I knit up the pattern sequence by hand to see how the stitches lay.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been getting ads from Wool and the Gang and their exorbitant prices I bet yours will be so much better can't wait to see it.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks to your encouraging post (and others that follow) I saw this free pattern for a simple yoke cardigan and wonder if its construction rules out converting it to machine knitting. I do have a garter bar and am learning to use it..Plan to knit collar/front band separate and sew it on mattress stitch. Any comments, expertise appreciated. I really don't do much hand knitting, and stick to simple patterns - pretty much do all my knitting by machine, usually my Bond as I love worsted!


Ceciliaknits said:


> Yes, you can but you have to study the HK pattern as it is written and then apply MK principles to it. I hope you will join me on this journey of knitting a pattern from Vogue Knitting Magazine, Fall 2017. The garment I am working on is the Turtle Neck Poncho pictured on page 61 with pattern directions on page 93. It is designed by Cathy Payson and it is a beauty.
> 
> I'm going to include the steps I go through to get ready to MK knit a hand knit pattern. I'm sure many of you forum knitters have done this but I'm hoping to help beginners with this discussion. I invite your comments and hope you too will join in.
> 
> ...


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I've done it many times. I use a spreadsheet (Open Office) and resize the cells. This, of course , is just the basic shape, without any fancy stuff like k2 tog and such. Then I adjust.
Marge


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

I often use handknit patterns on my machines. Just a matter of using a calculator, pencil and paper.

Some handknit patterns come with schematics which makes it even easier


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it is wonderful! I have an LK150 that I'm trying to learn. I get everything but those darn weights they pull my knitting apart.
I will follow your post and will love to see the results.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

What are the patterns you mainly knit on your LK150? Do you have a preference? and I am completely stumped!!


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

When will you be starting this Class? I recently purchased an LK150 but I also have a brother bulky 270. I am having a few issues with the LK 150 my work doesn't stay on the needles.
The book you show Dimensional Tuck knitting the sweater be on the cover is beautiful but looks complicated.


----------



## Ceciliaknits (Jun 10, 2017)

Please see my more recent post regarding suggestions for hand to machine conversion. Thank you


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

Ceciliaknits said:


> Thank you for your comments and I do hope you will join me. It has been pointed out, however, that not everyone may be able to find or obtain the current Vogue Knitting Magazine issue. I apologize if this is a problem. I am not a professional or expert at this so I hope I haven't offended anyone.


I'm going to be following this thread with a lot of interest - I really want to knit up some of the VK patterns and other hand-knits. Using a schematic so one can use the knit-leaders would be ideal, so learning how to create one if one isn't present is a good thing.


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

jaysclark said:


> I often use handknit patterns on my machines. Just a matter of using a calculator, pencil and paper.
> 
> Some handknit patterns come with schematics which makes it even easier


With the schematic - can't I just chart it out and use that schematic on a knit-leader?

Or can I just type in all the dimensions into Cochenille and tell it to spit out a machine-knit pattern for me?

I'm so 'newbie' at this. I am REALLY good at mathematics and yet, the fuzzy logic of all this stuff escapes me. I'm going to try to focus more on the details. Not sleeping well lately and that makes it harder


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

hobbyknit said:


> What are the patterns you mainly knit on your LK150? Do you have a preference? and I am completely stumped!!


Any hand knit pattern will work providing you go through everything and adjust to suit your tension square. Only thing I haven't been able to do in one pattern is slip 1, k2, psso....

I mainly do jumpers (includes manually worked lace), legwarmers and now hats.

Jumper http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482805-1.html

Slip Stitch Jumper http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-466312-1.html

Hat http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478250-2.html#11015648

Leg warmers http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425872-1.html


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Your post is excellent, esp for those who are new and maybe think this cannot be done. Like you, I get inspired by magazines for handknitting and then figure out how to adapt them to machine knit. It takes a bit of testing, or replacing the type of stitch at times, but then it becomes your own . Keep sharing your journey, it is useful to many.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

MegsyStylish said:


> I get lost on Ravelry, looking at all the beautiful hand knit patterns there. I have loads of them bookmarked to contemplate how to create them on the machine. There are, of course, stitch types and complex construction in some hand knit garments that would just be insane to try to recreate on the machine, but there are many, many that with a little ingenuity and compromise here and there, could be emulated on the machine.
> 
> Here's one I am looking at: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/la-femme-belle


This will be the hardest, but maybe instead of stockinette from right and wrong side, it could be stockinette and a tuck pattern. But I like the style a lot.



MegsyStylish said:


> This would be easy, but not in raglan for me: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trafori-in-verde


yes that is easy



MegsyStylish said:


> I'm a little stuck on how to manage the gathers and the row of stitches above them on this one: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-english-bay-sweater-2


take off on waste yarn, rehang the outside parts 1 stitch each, and double up stitches in the middle.


----------

